# divx: wiedergabe bricht nach kurzer zeit ab !



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

ahoi,

ich wollte mir heute mit dem divx-player 2 videos angucken. doch schon nach kurzer zeit bricht die wiedergabe immer ab. immer an der selben stelle.

beim einen film (1,5 studen) nach 1,5 minuten und beim anderen (30 min) schon nach 20 sek.

beide filme sind im .avi-format.

es ist die aktuellste divx-version.

weiß jemand hilfe ???


----------



## Moartel (12. April 2002)

Wenn du den falschen Codec hättest könntest du gar nichts anschaun. Daran kanns nicht liegen.
Ich tippe mal darauf dass in der Datei ein Fehler ist. Versuchs noch mal mit dem neuen Playa von DivX 5.01, ansonsten frag mal jemanden ob er die Dateien für dich testet. Wenn das keine offizielle Quelle war aus der du die hast kann es ja sein dass beim encoding ein Fehler reingekommen ist.


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*hm..*

hm, es ist schon der player aus der version 5.01.

mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass es immer etwa nach 1-2 % des films passiert.


----------



## dfd1 (15. April 2002)

Ist der Film auf einer CD, oder auf der Festplatte??

Hab auch schon gehört, dass es bei älteren DivX-Formaten beim Abspielen mit neuen Codecs Fehler entstehen können. Kann es aber nicht bestätigen..  (zum Glück )


----------



## nils11 (15. April 2002)

*festplatte...*

der film ist auf festplatte. und eigentlich sollten es auch die neuesten divx-formate sein.


----------

